

Bash Fix Incomplete Still Exploitable (CVE-2014-6271) - caust1c
https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1141597#c24

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8365158](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8365158).

